# Obtaining a specimen



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I should have video taped me trying to obtain a urine specimen (per her vets request) from Coda (21 month old female Mal)...would've definitely given you all a laugh - my neighbors said it was so funny they were crying. I did not get a drop:-( I gotta go back to the vet tomorrow with a specimen...easier said then done. Took her to the vet Friday because I believed she had either a UTI or something worse...white cell counts were normal as were red cell counts. Had to have someone else (Justin) take her in the office because she somehow thinks it is her duty to protect me from the vet - she gets very nasty if I am there. She's fine when I am not there.

Other then having her on a leash and trying to get the catch pan under her when she finally decides to go - anyone have any clever suggestions? She will not urinate anywhere but in HER backyard....I know she's a strange girl and it makes it very difficult when trialing but that's another story.....:-(


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I had to do this once with a very suspicious female Malinois pup. I cut a plastic solo cup about 2/3 of the way from the top to make a smaller "cup." Then I taped the cup to one of those driveway marker poles (long and skinny fiberglass pole). When she squatted to pee, I shoved the cup-on-a-pole under her. You have to be fast, but it worked for me.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Konnie...I will definitely give that "rig" a try. Appreciate it:smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I have used a disposable mini pie tin on a pole. Bigger surface and still flat for fitting under a squatter.

You want a clean catch, so you stick it under after the first little bit comes out, kind of mid-stream.

Also, vitally important -- HAVE THE OTHER CONTAINER READY! :lol:

You don't want to wander around for a long time searching out a bottle with a cap while you balance the pan-on-a-pole.

The paper cup or disposable pan have something good in common: they bend to form a pour spout for transferring to the covered bottle.

(All must be clean, of course, so as not to taint the sample.)


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Just watch, she'll try the pie tin and pole method, go to pour the urine from one container to the other and get jumped on by the hyper dog and spill it all over herself 

Your neighbors are gonna love you!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Just watch, she'll try the pie tin and pole method, go to pour the urine from one container to the other and get jumped on by the hyper dog and spill it all over herself
> 
> Your neighbors are gonna love you!


That reminds me -- Don't forget the second person to operate the video cam.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Connie as well. Got my rig all ready and after two seperate times of walking her on lead around the yard (after her afternoon nap) - she just looks at me like What?????? Go Potty, which she knows, get's the same look. Should be a fun day for the both of us.

Mike don't jinx me :-$


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

I would have liked to see the video of that! LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Got my rig all ready and after two seperate times of walking her on lead around the yard (after her afternoon nap) - she just looks at me like What??????


Well, she isn't equipment-fixated. :lol:


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Can't remember where I read this, but someone suggested using a soup ladle? I assume you could keep it behind you and slip it under in the nick of time lol...Good luck!


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

All those sound like pretty good ideas. I have never had to get a specimen from a dog. Let me know how this works out for you Lacey!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kim Gossmeyer said:


> I have never had to get a specimen from a dog.


You will. Trust me. :lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Well after many walks around the yard, numerous times.....my husband finally took pity upon me and decided to take Coda for a walk himself. He came back with the specimen(hopefully it is hers and not his [-o< ). The "rig" worked. Now I owe him big time:smile:  .


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Well after many walks around the yard, numerous times.....my husband finally took pity upon me and decided to take Coda for a walk himself. He came back with the specimen(hopefully it is hers and not his [-o< ). The "rig" worked. Now I owe him big time:smile:  .


Ha ha ha ha! Yes, you do.

Unless he cheated. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I remember back in the day trying to get those stupid samples.

The last time I suspected jinx had an infection I went to the vet with her to get some clavamox, the dang vet wanted to stick a needle in her stomach to get a sample. I think with clavamox being such a restricted medicine:^o that they have people do this as some sort of passive aggro joke. I told her no to the needle, and just to give me the clavamox.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I remember back in the day trying to get those stupid samples.
> 
> The last time I suspected jinx had an infection I went to the vet with her to get some clavamox, the dang vet wanted to stick a needle in her stomach to get a sample. I think with clavamox being such a restricted medicine:^o that they have people do this as some sort of passive aggro joke. I told her no to the needle, and just to give me the clavamox.


Holy sh*t. I've had the vet "go fishing" for fecal smaples, but I'd be pretty startled if a vet wanted to use a needle into the bladder to get a urine spec.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My ex is a vet tech, and she was suprised that I objected. I guess she thought it was fairly routine. YIKES!!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> My ex is a vet tech, and she was suprised that I objected. I guess she thought it was fairly routine. YIKES!!!!


Jee-zus.

I'd object. A lot.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

Connie I won't be getting any samples! That is what Steve is for! LOL
Lacey you will know whose sample you got when you go to the vet! haha


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Hopefully it is not Jim's sample.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah Kim, if the Vet comes out and asks me if I regularly give alcohol (beer) to Coda I'll know for sure that Jim supplied the sample

The vet did give me 375mg (14) of Clavamox - just to be on the safe side.

Thanks everyone for the advice and input.:smile:


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh that would be a good one. One of the dogs would get Jim's side of the bed that night! LOL he would be in their crate!


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

there's not much to the needle thing. It's actually a whole lot easier for the animal than some "other" collection methods  We always used the ultrasound so we could get a quick pic of what we were doing, and the stick never took more than a second or two. Course, that was generally with cats, not dogs.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

hahaha it was really my urine. lol


----------

